# First Time Strap Change And More I Hope.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Iâ€™ve been wanting to change straps on some of my watches and I hope to move on to changing batteries soon. So this little lot arrived from RLT watches today and I have set up my workshop (LOL) in the kitchen. Here I am attempting to change the strap on my Vostok K3. I will show you the outcome in a new post. The tools and the new strap are from RLT and I am really pleased with them. Thanks Roy.


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

How is the eye glass? does it give a good undistorted magnification? I was reading you need a 3 lens to prevent distortion.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Itâ€™s more than good enough for me as an amateur. 12 X mag.


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I ask why you have a 12x eye glass. I only use a 2x or 3x


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It says 12x on the box. Itâ€™s the one on the RLT site. Only just started tinkering so got a lot to learn.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

why don't you get a pair and then take the car for a spin?

Respect @luckywatch soon you will be a Jedi...


----------



## gmc38 (Dec 3, 2010)

I've been thinking of doing the same as it would be good to buy a few straps that I could chop and change. I shall await your results with interest.


----------

